# Like?



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

so I noticed another way to lavish praise upon posts..."Like".

good lord people, get a dog if you yearn for positive reinforcement.

I can see it now: "Wise, you are poopy" 

500 likes.

because the "thank you" button has always been used only for informative posts so far.

lol.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think your a poopy. Just kinda weird but defiantly not a poopy


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

_________


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The notification of the likes are going to be super annoying. :yes: kinda like that anoying employee that Likes you. So they keep showing how much the Like you. Please don't Like me. It will just pizz me of with the notification's. Thank you.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Are we going to be able to play Farmville next??


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just another thing to feed VerNeps's superiority complex. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wise, you are a poopy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So its like a double thanks. It should be anonymous, minus the annoying notification. CT has it too. 
I wonder if it notifies you when your unliked?


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I must say I like all your responses, but I am afraid to touch the like button for fear I might get blackballed and no one will be my friend anymore.

Warning: when I hit 3000 posts, I am going to like the heck outta all of ya!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

How come I can't like myself


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't even like myself so I damn sure ain't gonna like anyone else!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I am boycotting "likes".


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thats annoying to say the least...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I am boycotting "likes".


I thanked you cause I don't want to "like" you


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 4 notification's. What a pain in the ass


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dammit up to 12 now, like me all you want I'm just gonna ignoring the notification's.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Dammit up to 12 now, like me all you want I'm just gonna ignoring the notification's.



Now its up to at least 14.... hehehe:whistling2::jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, it's not at 12, I read the wrong one. I saw 12 at the top which is like 14 now. Just wanted to be honest with you all. Prob why you all "like" me so much. :jester:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So there should also be the "Hate it" button with the snappy fingers icon to go with it. Just to be balanced and fair. Dontchathink?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Me and Nathan need to have a talk....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Kevin

I wasnt going to log in, but I had to, just to tell you that this might be the freakin funniest thing I have read all year. And its february already. 

Here everyone was liking and thanking every limp post on the internet and no one remembered Kevin's birthday! 

Some things have got to change around here. Kevin, you are a funny dude.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wise:thumbup:, you ODB you....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe it would be good if everyone was required to shut off the internet once in a while, and go skiing or read a book. That would suck though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol looks like a funny set up. Maybe your likes can be linked to your facebook page.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

WTF!!! Even if I decided to start liking myself I can't because there us no "like" button on your own post. Cabin fever and now this.... I see a trip to Dr. Phil in the future.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol looks like a funny set up. Maybe your likes can be linked to your facebook page.


If that is one of the changes here on pt I am so outta here. I come here to not get distracted by fluff. We keep it real. And simple.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What the heck is this like button all about anyway? Some sort of FarceBook deal? Pretty sad...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> WTF!!! Even if I decided to start liking myself I can't because there us no "like" button on your own post. Cabin fever and now this.... I see a trip to Dr. Phil in the future.



There. I hit like for you.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Kevin
> 
> I wasnt going to log in, but I had to, just to tell you that this might be the freakin funniest thing I have read all year. And its february already.
> 
> ...


Limp? Did you miss that Steve Richards is popping Viagra and painting doors blindfolded?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I havent seen this magic that you are all speaking of, but if it shows up on my screen, I'm screwed. I use one of those touch pad thingies and an iphone to participate in this community and its really, really, really, hard to browse (read: select and read a thread) without popping up the Service Magic Banner (I know I have fat fingers, thank you) and it makes it a frustrating experience. Yes, I try in both full and mobile modes. Although I am sure that the linkage would attach pt's seo to the fb mothership's in some form that would be great for pt's current dominance of paint on google, we dont need better rank, more traffic, more ads...we just need a little more time to blossom into the paint community that we all know we can be. We have alot of good new people and those who have forged on and stayed in this little pt neighborhood all understand each other very well. 

Ok, no I reconsider. Launch this thing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If that is one of the changes here on pt I am so outta here. I come here to not get distracted by fluff. We keep it real. And simple.


Oh come now. now you will be able to list all your likes on a blog. 



Wolfgang said:


> What the heck is this like button all about anyway? Some sort of FarceBook deal? Pretty sad...


I am out of the loop, never seen it before until today and there was no mention of it that I know of. I think the thanks are enough. 

You would think if there is a like button there should be a dislike button. 

Get enough thanks, likes and emotion icons and we can all just stop posting words of our own all together.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If I can get my existing "thanks" total grandfathered and credited as "likes" on my fb page, I will help light this place up with likes. 

This could turn into a hot button topic. I hope it doesnt make pt a more political place. We all get in trouble when something starts to feel that way.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well in that case, I think they should have a F*** Off, button. Think it would get used much here? May as well make this some sort of social media thing instead of a professional painters forum....fer chrissakes nobody even sands or scuffs walls between coats. Sheesh.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If I can get my existing "thanks" total grandfathered and credited as "likes" on my fb page, I will help light this place up with likes.
> 
> This could turn into a hot button topic. I hope it doesnt make pt a more political place. We all get in trouble when something starts to feel that way.


I don't like the heart, like and love can be very far apart. 


I am hoping to be unliked.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well in that case, I think they should have a F*** Off, button. Think it would get used much here?


That would be a status symbol to be told to F-off 1500 times


Wolfgang said:


> fer chrissakes nobody even sands or scuffs walls between coats. Sheesh.


That is so old school.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I don't like the heart, like and love can be very far apart.
> 
> 
> I am hoping to be unliked.


So here the division begins.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> So here the division begins.


Had to start somewhere.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That would be a status symbol to be told to F-off 1500 times
> 
> That is so old school.


I would really work for it.....the old school I think I have down pat, thankyou.:whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had enough of all of this positive reinforcement mumbojumbo. I think everyone here is in agreement that all of my posts are worthy of a great many "thanks" and "likes". I dont need a button for validation. :jester:

If you guys want to people to stop flaming threads simply have a "this post sucks" button. Or at least a "No Thanks".


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well in that case, I think they should have a F*** Off, button. Think it would get used much here? May as well make this some sort of social media thing instead of a professional painters forum....fer chrissakes nobody even sands or scuffs walls between coats. Sheesh.


Do we have any data since '07 that allow us to hypothsize who would have taken the annual honors in this category over the past 3 years in this community? 

This is a good idea. Practical, well thought out and just plain interesting.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just another pathetic attempt to prove the contractor network is ready for primetime folks...

i do not like it.

I pooped my pants when I saw 7 notifications!

the only time I get those is:

1) warnings

B) other members crying about my attitude

3) other crap


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I have had enough of all of this positive reinforcement mumbojumbo. I think everyone here is in agreement that all of my posts are worthy of a great many "thanks" and "likes". I dont need a button for validation. :jester:
> 
> If you guys want to people to stop flaming threads simply have a "this post sucks" button. Or at least a "No Thanks".


There is something in a kind of: "Is nothing sacred anymore" thing going on around here. I suppose we knew this day would come.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Do we have any data since '07 that allow us to hypothsize who would have taken the annual honors in this category over the past 3 years in this community?
> 
> This is a good idea. Practical, well thought out and just plain interesting.


 
Well, it could streamline the banning process:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

As part of my protest to this, I will not buy anything advertised on these pages.....not that I was going to anyway.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I will say one thing. 

If being a part of this "group" (in the grand scheme of the internet), causes me to be email notificationed every single post that is written here, that would make me run faster than the guys cutting for Jack Pauhl rolling.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well, it could streamline the banning process:whistling2:


Well it certainly would give the cruel among us the chance to point out when some loud mouth has never even been liked by anyone here, ever. Could make a nice qualifying method for new members. But wait, We dont qualify members. We welcome all. What if they bring in 'likes' of their own?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

And, one more thing,.....kinda sad when the Mods aren't up to whats being implemented here. Just sayin' guys...................


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, this is a first! We all agree on something!:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> And, one more thing,.....kinda sad when the Mods aren't up to whats being implemented here. Just sayin' guys...................


Do not be alarmed. Wise has been hacked into the mod forum here for over a year. He rss's the rest of us with critical matters. We know about this stuff. We just dont want it here. 

When folks show up at the pt door, they understand that we all "like" each other here.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> As part of my protest to this, I will not buy anything advertised on these pages.....not that I was going to anyway.


no accubrush?



vermontpainter said:


> I will say one thing.
> 
> If being a part of this "group" (in the grand scheme of the internet), causes me to be email notificationed every single post that is written here, that would make me run faster than the guys cutting for Jack Pauhl rolling.


ZING!!



Wolfgang said:


> And, one more thing,.....kinda sad when the Mods aren't up to whats being implemented here. Just sayin' guys...................


I'm pretty sure Nathan shares the popular sentiment here at PT of: My way or the highway.
lol.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh man...why is this starting to feel like that time Ray Evernham partnered with the Gillettes. Ugh.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Do not be alarmed. Wise has been hacked into the mod forum here for over a year. He rss's the rest of us with critical matters. We know about this stuff. We just dont want it here.
> 
> When folks show up at the pt door, they understand that we all "like" each other here.



my bad.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the power to turn the notifications off for individual users, I only am accepting paypal.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You gotta be kidding me. Kevin just liked me, like on my profile here and stuff. I am starting to think that Kevin did an inside job and installed this little plug in. 

RCP, you (YOU) have some explaining to do. Your neighbors here in the community entrust you with being our digital footprint monitor. 

We have to watch our intellectual property values. :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Just so you all know, I am not armed with a like button at this point. You can feel free to like me anyway though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> And, one more thing,.....kinda sad when the Mods aren't up to whats being implemented here. Just sayin' guys...................


I am out of the loop, the other mods stopped talking to me and I think my axe will fall soon.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

This is obviously some sort of conspiracy. First we get the occasional warning about cabin fever. Then we get the obligatory DaArch recital on what will and wont be tolerated during cabin fever. And then they pull this crap just to p*** us off, so they can retaliate. Pretty sneaky you guys....:shifty:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am out of the loop, the other mods stopped talking to me and I think my axe will fall soon.


For the duration of your tenure would you humor me and change your avatar to Eeyor? It would be a cool for the new painttalk. Is painttalk gonna be like facebook now?

Give me a home page here please.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You gotta be kidding me. Kevin just liked me, like on my profile here and stuff. I am starting to think that Kevin did an inside job and installed this little plug in.


you have reached your daily limit for posting my name...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> For the duration of your tenure would you humor me and change your avatar to Eeyor? It would be a cool for the new painttalk. Is painttalk gonna be like facebook now?
> 
> Give me a home page here please.


Eeyor? That is dan's unused avatar. I was going to go with Richard Simmons.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Eeyor? That is dan's unused avatar. I was going to go with Richard Simmons.


Which ones up first? We are ready for some change around here.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh what the hell, let's all just Twitter.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Oh what the hell, let's all just Twitter.


I'm with neps on that one. Just say no. That is the most ridiculous and annoying thing. 

I predict it will be like those old phones from a couple of years ago that were like walkie talkies. A fad. I hope.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm with neps on that one. Just say no. That is the most ridiculous and annoying thing.
> 
> I predict it will be like those old phones from a couple of years ago that were like walkie talkies. A fad. I hope.


Nextel has the market cornered on that.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Has someone (Kevin) set this thing up so that in case Gabe has a relapse and takes all his "likes" and goes home, or where ever he is when he is not here, it wont destroy the integrity and intent of the concept? 

Once you like someone, you like them. All like bff and stuff.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Has Tambasco been made aware of this?

Could a mod please split us off to the zone, situation room?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Nextel has the market cornered on that.


Doesnt take much to fill that need any more I bet. Hopefully those dopey ear things people wear will fade away as gracefully.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Another fine example of Nathan making money off the fruits of our posts.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Another fine example of Nathan making money off the fruits of our posts.....


Its not the size of the forum that matters, its the plethora of nuggets falling off every single branch. 

We knew this day would come.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Another fine example of Nathan making money off the fruits of our posts.....



imagine being a mod.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This just in, Michigan11 bought the forum, the current mods just got their pink slips, he put Gabe in charge. The new mods will be chosen from the members with the most likes, currently Wise is leading.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Another fine example of Nathan making money off the fruits of our posts.....


My hat is off to Nathan for turning this into a business.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> This just in, Michigan11 bought the forum, the current mods just got their pink slips, he put Gabe in charge. The new mods will be chosen from the members with the most likes, currently Wise is leading.


Good choices.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Has someone (Kevin) set this thing up so that in case Gabe has a relapse and takes all his "likes" and goes home, or where ever he is when he is not here, it wont destroy the integrity and intent of the concept?


crybaby gaby...


btw, the overuse of my name has driven me to finding all of your posts and "liking" every single one.
get ready, your system is gonna crash.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My hat is off to Nathan for turning this into a business.



all in vain, you are history!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> crybaby gaby...
> 
> 
> btw, the overuse of my name has driven me to finding all of your posts and "liking" every single one.
> get ready, your system is gonna crash.


Thanks Kevin. People are gonna like you alot here. You keep it real.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My hat is off to Nathan for turning this into a business.


Brown noser.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I dunno....I, I just feel so used.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nathan does have what is called a "brick and mortar" member list, referring to the fact that the mods, who are here daily, hourly, minutely, make sure he knows whose naughty and nice.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Brown noser.


lol
Mitch is in charge now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh cool, we got the chatbox! 

Am I the only one who sees it, or are you all in there chatting?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks Kevin. People are gonna like you alot here. You keep it real.



I can die happy now...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It doesnt get any better than this. Except maybe if we could activate the vb blog feature, start a pt blog here and rss every members blog to that blog and have the biggest most badass paint blog on the internet. RCP, just what is it that you do back there in the pt office?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> RCP, just what is it that you do back there in the pt office?


She tells me " you shouldn't of done that" or "I wouldn't of done that"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hang on, I have to inlink my likes to all social media now and redirect it all back to the home site. 

Do we get any seo juice off likes that we give out? I think thats why n8er leads pt in thanks given. (Brian is last at zero). N8er is getting dope seo out of this place to show up once in a while and rant. :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> She tells me " you shouldn't of done that" or "I wouldn't of done that"


I have the resignation letter drafted that you requested. Let me know when you would like to review it, or if you would like me to post it on your behalf


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

great...now i am unable to see my notifications...stuck with verms 1 like.

hey nathan, try not to crash the entire site while setting codes.

it's REALLY messy, as witnessed when a 7 year old forum vanished.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> great...now i am unable to see my notifications...stuck with verms 1 like.
> 
> hey nathan, try not to crash the entire site while setting codes.
> 
> it's REALLY messy, as witnessed when a 7 year old forum vanished.


Kevin

You can call me Scott. 

Scott


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The chatbox is cool!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Kevin
> 
> You can call me Scott.
> 
> Scott


I don't like this new PT


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I don't like this new PT


You mods are the ones that want happiness and harmony. I blame Dean.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Kevin
> 
> You can call me Scott.
> 
> Scott


suggestion noted Verm.


Wise.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Do the librarians get pissed when you yell and swear?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Do the librarians get pissed when you yell and swear?



they moved me into the basement...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I have the resignation letter drafted that you requested. Let me know when you would like to review it, or if you would like me to post it on your behalf


Yes post it. 



NEPS.US said:


> You mods are the ones that want happiness and harmony. I blame Dean.


I only want happiness on Sundays. 

Sounds good, Dean can be the scapegoat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> they moved me into the basement...


Next step you will bribe the janitor for your own key and then you will be able to squat there.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> they moved me into the basement...


Did they take away your stapler??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> It doesnt get any better than this. Except maybe if we could activate the vb blog feature, start a pt blog here and rss every members blog to that blog and have the biggest most badass paint blog on the internet. RCP, just what is it that you do back there in the pt office?


I explained it all in the chat room, if you didn't pay attention, tough luck!

Sean can't resign until he finishes my pedicure!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Next step you will bribe the janitor for your own key and then you will be able to squat there.


Actually I am the janitor...painting hasn't been paying the bills lately.





Gough said:


> Did they take away your stapler??


i could burn this place down and no one would know it was me...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I explained it all in the chat room, if you didn't pay attention, tough luck!
> 
> Sean can't resign until he finishes my pedicure!


I'll never be done with my fetish. 



WisePainter said:


> Actually I am the janitor...painting hasn't been paying the bills lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the risk of a referral only business.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yes post it.


I meant for this arrangement to take place via pm, but as a prolific and likeable poster, I was posting. 

I got your back. 

I'll get it to you as soon as I stop dropping thanks/like bombs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I don't like this new PT


Kevin was on this team all along. He used his disdain for the evil verneps empire and gratuitous love for n8er as a ruse.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There is now a like scoreboard at the top right hand corner of the thread. 

No good will come of this. 

Its like someone just put a dome on Wrigley.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> There is now a like scoreboard at the top right hand corner of the thread.
> 
> No good will come of this.
> 
> Its like someone just put a dome on Wrigley.


Mine covers the page number


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

kewl, you can scroll down on the list and see what the like comment was.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Pat, nice pic of Capt Sheetrock on your avatar!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Pat, your avatar is disgusting! I love it!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Hey Pat, nice pic of Capt Sheetrock on your avatar!


 
Dammit Chris, you beat me to it.:notworthy:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

We may have a couple options on getting this "Like" tag removed:

1. Load up hitting the like tags on all the Mod's posts.
2. Hit the report post button on every post.

This will frustrate the Mods so much, they'll ask Nathan to dump the thing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> We may have a couple options on getting this "Like" tag removed:
> 
> 1. Load up hitting the like tags on all the Mod's posts.
> 2. Hit the report post button on every post.
> ...


Interesting twist. So, the anti-likers or the unliked could report all liked posts. When do we run out of bandwith?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> We may have a couple options on getting this "Like" tag removed:
> 
> 1. Load up hitting the like tags on all the Mod's posts.
> 2. Hit the report post button on every post.
> ...


 
I love it. Load up the mods.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> We may have a couple options on getting this "Like" tag removed:
> 
> 1. Load up hitting the like tags on all the Mod's posts.
> 2. Hit the report post button on every post.
> ...


Don't be afraid of change, give it a chance.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I love it. Load up the mods.


What happens when the mods quit? Those positions would be eliminated due to lack of interest. Well, 'basco might grab a position and ban anyone he thinks is a W-word.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just came from CT. Nathan stated over there that they up-graded some software and that the like thing wasn't supposed to be there and they were working on it.

Kinda sad when a worthless old retired guy can find this stuff out before the Mods.... C'mon you guys, no slacking while on duty.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> kewl, you can scroll down on the list and see what the like comment was.
> 
> Pat


Ummm, ya Pat...time to get back into the bucket.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Don't be afraid of change, give it a chance.


Brown-noser.....again.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Just came from CT. Nathan stated over there that they up-graded some software and that the like thing wasn't supposed to be there and they were working on it.
> 
> Kinda sad when a worthless old retired guy can find this stuff out before the Mods.... C'mon you guys, no slacking while on duty.


We now have to figure out who is the guinea pig. He never does across the board changes or upgrades on the family of sites. We may get stuck with this sumbitch.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Operation "mod-like" is a go. GO GO GO!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I cant help but go back to the op. I am thoroughly confused and would appreciate if Nathan could take a moment to stop in here and tell the mods, or Kevin, or someone what is going on here. 

p.s.
How does fresh coat feel about there being another Kevin here who we actually refer to as Kevin?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I cant help but go back to the op. I am thoroughly confused and would appreciate if Nathan could take a moment to stop in here and tell the mods, or Kevin, or someone what is going on here.
> 
> p.s.
> How does fresh coat feel about there being another Kevin here who we actually refer to as Kevin?


Sometimes you just have to sit back, relax, take a deep breath and be thankful for what we do have.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm in the chatbox if anyone else needs a timeout.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Brown-noser.....again.


lol
I don't like it either, I think it is essentially a double thanks but at this point I am just not using it. 



My god that is a lot of notifications.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Operation "mod-like" is a go. GO GO GO!












My life is now complete!:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol
> I don't like it either, I think it is essentially a double thanks but at this point I am just not using it.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, could it be that these likes are being launched out to all the signature links at pt? I think I see a whole bunch of social media stars twinkling around the internet tonight.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Operation "mod-like" is a go. GO GO GO!


You know how the Mod's all thank each others posts profusely....wonder if they'll do the same with the likes?:whistling2: (Gawd that was fun......)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When I was asked my opinion on when this program should launch, I suggested that February, right square in the middle of cabin fever, post superbowl, prenascar, pre march madness, pre baseball season, pre lawn mowing season. That way everyone would have nothing else to do and just learn to like it quicker.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol
> I don't like it either, I think it is essentially a double thanks but at this point I am just not using it.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool huh?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> You know how the Mod's all thank each others posts profusely....wonder if they'll do the same with the likes?:whistling2: (Gawd that was fun......)


Nawww, that is what the thanks are for.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sean and Chris, I just had to do it. At my age any sign of defiance is a victory....no matter how meaningless. LOL


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Sean and Chris, I just had to do it. At my age any sign of defiance is a victory....no matter how meaningless. LOL


I understand, you go for it big guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you guys getting the little tab under other members names, over in the avator box in the post, that asks you if you want to "subscribe to this member" and receive email notification every time they post?

:blink:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Really, we do not thank each other's posts disproportionally, it is just the the best and brightest are chosen to be mods and it is only to be expected that our posts would therefore receive more thanks from the other equally best and bright among us. Quality recognizes quality.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Are you guys getting the little tab under other members names, over in the avator box in the post, that asks you if you want to "subscribe to this member" and receive email notification every time they post?
> 
> :blink:


Nope, you're special.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol

i had to thank Dean, Wolf.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

OK Just saw this chit on the cpu, what the phuck up with the hearts?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Really, we do not thank each other's posts disproportionally, it is just the the best and brightest are chosen to be mods and it is only to be expected that our posts would therefore receive more thanks from the other equally best and bright among us. Quality recognizes quality.


Lame............


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> OK Just saw this chit on the cpu, what the phuck up with the hearts?


valentines day is just around the corner :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, I cannot thank or like anything Pat posts now until he changes his avatar.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> OK Just saw this chit on the cpu, what the phuck up with the hearts?


I liked this because Gabe is rockin the cpu trying to figure out why pt has hearts.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot thank or like anything Pat posts now until he changes his avatar.


It's got my vote for best avatar of 2011:thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Capt is a very handsome man.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys are wearing me down already. I just sent Nathan a pm asking if I can have my like notifications turned off. :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You guys are wearing me down already. I just sent Nathan a pm asking if I can have my like notifications turned off. :laughing:


This would be a good time for nathan to make the announcement about this neat new feature, so that we can all like it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> This just in, Michigan11 bought the forum, the current mods just got their pink slips, he put Gabe in charge. The new mods will be chosen from the members with the most likes, currently Wise is leading.


Looks like I am going to be one of the new mods under the Mitch11 administration. :lol:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nopejohnthepainteralongwithtimhagwillbeournewmods 
Sean your getting a life time ban for being disruptive and it just not working out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Operation "mod-like" is a go. GO GO GO!


You are hitting the likes like crack.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dam notification piss me off, then you go on the CPU! And you gotta look at hearts. "Should say I'm Bent Over" instead of like


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nopejohnthepainteralongwithtimhagwillbeournewmods
> Sean your getting a life time ban for being disruptive and it just not working out.


:lol:
I had no idea those words would come back to me like a boomerang


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

uncle!!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You are hitting the likes like crack.


I really like you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Dam notification piss me off, then you go on the CPU! And you gotta look at hearts. "Should say I'm Bent Over" instead of like


Wait till Neps starts to like you.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thankfully these likes do not get sent to email notification.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gabe, I'd recommend that you upgrade the cpu from a 286 to a 386 asap.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I really like you.


I can tell, you liked everything I said in the last 2 days.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Thankfully these likes do not get sent to email notification.


That would drive members away.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Are we not liked no more. Scot I woulda liked you but all the likes are gone now. Sorry bud


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The likes are still there. They only show up if your cursor is over that post. Like away.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Are we not liked no more. Scot I woulda liked you but all the likes are gone now. Sorry bud


Arrow over the thanks button and the like link will appear. Its being tweaked.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, 

like 160 posts in a little over 7 hours on a WEEKDAY. And all about a feature that shows appreciation !!

I am impressed.

I still think we need a button that shows how many times a member has been banned. Now THAT would show people how special some folks are. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhh it doesn't appear on my BB so I don't have to any of you sons of biotches


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You win Chris. :notworthy:
Your drive to like me is stronger than my drive to like you.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I hit the "like" jackpot for all of you guys in a few threads.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I hit the "like" jackpot for all of you guys in a few threads.


I saw that. the how long before thread hit Paul and me pretty good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I hit the "like" jackpot for all of you guys in a few threads.


I found a big payout thread too. 

I liked your reported post. Can you see it?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I hit the "like" jackpot for all of you guys in a few threads.


We should let him in the staff section for a bit, maybe he'll OD, or at least get a finger cramp from hitting the like button. 
You ever see a little old lady hunched over a slot machine, cig hanging out, slapping the button for all it's worth?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> We should let him in the staff section for a bit, maybe he'll OD, or at least get a finger cramp from hitting the like button.
> You ever see a little old lady hunched over a slot machine, cig hanging out, slapping the button for all it's worth?


He couldn't handle it, to big of a hit to soon. Needs to build his tolerance. 

I am about to go liking some dumpster diving.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I can see it Sean. I had to report one of my posts.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> He couldn't handle it, to big of a hit to soon. Needs to build his tolerance.
> 
> I am about to go liking some dumpster diving.


THE MUTHALOAD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

suffice to say, I am a thread making BEAST!

whoops, ego got away from me for a second there...gonna need a 7 day ban to realign my senses.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> suffice to say, I am a thread making BEAST!
> 
> whoops, ego got away from me for a second there...gonna need a 7 day ban to realign my senses.


Coming up.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The "like" button seems to have disappeared from CT....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Went to the Benjamin Moore expo tonight. Just got in and started reading all this. WTF?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Went to the Benjamin Moore expo tonight. Just got in and started reading all this. WTF?


Did you "like" it?:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Look, Pat's avatar committed suicide.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Did you "like" it?:jester:


Yes I did.  Met a lot of old friends and re-joined PDCA. 

Still figuring out this "like" thing. On one hand, you have NEPS dumpster diving and "thanking" all posts by the mods and loading up there/my in box. On the other hand......... I don't know what the hell the other hand is yet!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> The "like" button seems to have disappeared from CT....


I have a very high number of liked posts, they better not try that sh!t around here. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan pmed me back and said it was an upgrade mistake and they are being turned off.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry guys, that was a mistake. Some software trying to do something we didn't ask it to do. It should now be off. THanks.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Sorry guys, that was a mistake. Some software trying to do something we didn't ask it to do. It should now be off. THanks.


Well damn, now how can any say they LIKE that decision ???? :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So now what are gonna do?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> So now what are gonna do?


I guess we can get back to talking about the going rate to paint a basement wall in Gatlinburg TN. 

I miss my status symbol already.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I kinda miss the "Like" too


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I guess we can get back to talking about the going rate to paint a basement wall in Gatlinburg TN.
> 
> I miss my status symbol already.


I guess I can't ban you now. That was a mean trick I'm gonna pray to the forum gods. Maybe you'll be thrown in the secret forum, kinda like the black hole in prison. You'll have to put your shades on when your released.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I guess I can't ban you now. That was a mean trick I'm gonna pray to the forum gods. Maybe you'll be thrown in the secret forum, kinda like the black hole in prison. You'll have to put your shades on when your released.


Hey, I had 157 likes by the time it ended. I think we should of kept the stats and ditched the feature. I would of been on the top until you banned me.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> So now what are gonna do?


I had to go spend some time with the Wife last nite, so I missed the demise of the like feature. Kinda short-lived "painters revolution" wasn't it? Mich woulda been proud.....:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> I had to go spend some time with the Wife last nite, so I missed the demise of the like feature. Kinda short-lived "painters revolution" wasn't it? Mich woulda been proud.....:whistling2:



Ah, Mitch.... it truly was a micro-revolution he would have been proud of :yes:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1,311 views in less than 24 hours.

My work is done here.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> 1,311 views in less than 24 hours.
> 
> My work is done here.



WOW! All I can say is, "Wow."

Just when I thought I was keeping up with the personalities on PT, this thread changed everything. Do you all plan any PT reunions in Hawaii this fall?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

A+HomeWork said:


> WOW! All I can say is, "Wow."
> 
> Just when I thought I was keeping up with the personalities on PT, this thread changed everything. Do you all plan any PT reunions in Hawaii this fall?


See the PT Forum Convention Schedule in the Off Topic Section....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

A+HomeWork said:


> WOW! All I can say is, "Wow."
> 
> Just when I thought I was keeping up with the personalities on PT, this thread changed everything. Do you all plan any PT reunions in Hawaii this fall?


Don't worry or try to keep up with the personalities here.....some can't keep up with their own. And then there are a few who have multiple personalities, but for the most part they just PM themselves.....so they're harmless.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A+HomeWork said:


> WOW! All I can say is, "Wow."
> 
> Just when I thought I was keeping up with the personalities on PT, this thread changed everything. Do you all plan any PT reunions in Hawaii this fall?


It is easy, just follow the white rabbit.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It is easy, just follow the white rabbit.


Your so silly, Alice.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

A+HomeWork said:


> WOW! All I can say is, "Wow."
> 
> Just when I thought I was keeping up with the personalities on PT, this thread changed everything. Do you all plan any PT reunions in Hawaii this fall?


Just cementing my reputation as a force to be reckoned with in the legion of "power thread" creators.
Awhile back I allowed my oversized ego to post that I make threads that make the sun rise and set...silly me.

If I can't sport insane post counts and thank you numbers, I'll sport my insanity!

Hawaii is for tourists from Nebraska, we're gonna hit Tijuana and do it right.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Just cementing my reputation as a force to be reckoned with in the legion of "power thread" creators.
> Awhile back I allowed my oversized ego to post that I make threads that make the sun rise and set...silly me.
> 
> If I can't sport insane post counts and thank you numbers, I'll sport my insanity!
> ...


Eh hem......I'm from Nebraska.:yes: (And right now I wouldn't pass up any place that was warm.)


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll pass on Tijuana right now since the drug cartels have been hacking off heads down there. Maybe the Caymen Islands.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Eh hem......I'm from Nebraska.:yes: (And right now I wouldn't pass up any place that was warm.)


somewhere like...Hawaii? 



Lambrecht said:


> I'll pass on Tijuana right now since the drug cartels have been hacking off heads down there. Maybe the Caymen Islands.


Tijuana is safe if you're white...or with Wisey...

used to squat tijuana back in the roaming gnome days.

good times!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll be sure to wear my mismatched plaid shorts and shirts with the black socks and sandals.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I'll be sure to wear my mismatched plaid shorts and shirts with the black socks and sandals.


Nobody ever accused Nebraskans of great fashion sense.



reminds me of "fudgies" that polluted ludington mi. in the summer.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm just posting something so your thread will reach 200 Wise.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> I'm just posting something so your thread will reach 200 Wise.


WIN!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Don't worry or try to keep up with the personalities here.....some can't keep up with their own. And then there are a few who have multiple personalities, but for the most part they just PM themselves.....so they're harmless.


no I don't

Yes you do

prove it

I have a PM from you just yesterday

you can't prove it's from me

OH YEAH, it's from your ISP


HA HA, I spoofed his ISP and sent it you

YOU DID? I'm filing charges and having you banned

I dare you

You guys can't ban anyone


Boy, is this guy NUTS


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

LMAO! Good one Bill! I'd thank you but it'd just irritate Wolf!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> I'm just posting something so your thread will reach 200 Wise.


see there you go eggin' em on.. 







:whistling2:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if you said Nathan and I . i would have liked it


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I had nothing to do with it mr. fixit


----------

